# Rocks Power Weight Loss



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey all. SF's offer to Mike sounded to good for me to pass up  My joints have been doing well the past few weeks and it looks like a nice blend of heavy lifting with higher reps. Hopefully I can handle it  Just like every other average male, looking to increase strength and LBM while taking fat off. I'll post in the diet and w/o structure from Mike's journal. Again SF, thanks for this


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Ripped Up Routine ala SF

What lifts you do is strictly up to you. Deads and squats will both count as legs, Pull Day will be your shortest.

Pull
Vertical Pull: 10-24 reps
Horizontal Pull: 8-15 reps
Biceps: 20-30 reps
Any Pull: 6-15 reps (go heavy)
Cooloff Lift/Abs: 20-40 reps (take your pick, extra back/bi or abs)

Legs
Warmup Lift: sets of 3 until you feel warmed up
Main Lift**
** for squats and deads, do sets of 2 at the most and go Westside
** for other lifts, do 24-30 reps
Accessory Lift: 20-24 reps
Accessory Lift: 10-20 reps (do this one in 2-3 sets MAX)
Cooloff Lift: 20-40 reps (sets of 10,12, or even 20)
Cooloff Lift: 20-40 reps (same idea)

Push
Warmup Lift: 18-24 reps (# of sets is up to you)
Main Lift: 10-20 reps
Accessory Lift: 20-24 reps
Accessory Lift: 10-20 reps (do this one in 2-3 sets MAX)
Cooloff Lift: 20-40 reps (sets of 10,12, or even 20)
Cooloff Lift: 20-40 reps (same idea)

Here's how I would structure this day:

Skulls: 4 sets of 6
Bench: 4 sets of 5
Pushdowns: 3 sets of 8
Side Laterals: 2 sets of 10
OH DB Press: 3 sets of 12
Pec Deck: 4 sets of 10

That's a rough example. I'm giving you reps to work in, how many sets will be up to you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

I want you to do the bulk of your carbs pre-workout. This will allow you to binge, but I also want you to make an effort not to binge. Because there's so much room to vary the intensity level in the routine, you can ramp up the intensity on days you're recovering from a binge or a slip up or whatever. 

I'm not saying you need to count out fat/carbs/protein, that's no fun at all, but here's a general "rule of thumb" ratio I want you to try to follow:

Pre-workout: 10% fat / 50% carbs / 40% protein

Good choices here are to add oatmeal to your breakfast, things of that nature. Get a good intake before the gym. On days you workout early, you'll lower the intensity a bit since you didn't have much time for carbs. On days you workout later, you can up the intensity to burn the extra carbs you had time for.

Post-workout: 40% fat / 20% carbs / 40% protein

And by all means, if you come under 20%ish on your carbs, that's fine. Try to keep the fat as healthy as possible, of course. Go for the lean cuts on meat (or fish if you like fish) and of course protein can be gotten anywhere you usually get it.

IN THE EVENT OF A BINGE:

Don't sweat it, everyone does it. If possible, schedule your gym time earlier in the day and raise the intensity level. Also if possible, add 10-15 minutes of cardio to the end of the workout.

If neither is possible and you have to work or whatever, again raise the intensity level, but alter your pre-workout ratio to your post-workout ratio and maintain that ALL day long. 

On off days, I want you to evenly distribute your calories, but the remaining 10% can be split between fat and protein. So something like this:

Off-days: 30-40% fat / 30% carbs / 30-40% protein

I can provide something much more specific if you'd like, but I want to give you the same freedom your routine allows. In summary, we're keeping the carbs low post-workout and post-binge. Pre-workout is where you'll get the majority of your carbs, but you'll not be restricted afterwards either, just limited.

And remember that MRPs are your friend, and don't count them against your day.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm afraid to comment !   

Good luck Rock !


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Alright, so I'll be starting this tomorrow. Now Adam, is it better to lift in the morning (when I usually lift) or the afternoon with this program. The reason I'm asking is if I lift in the morning I'm only getting one high carb meal in and that's right before lifting. And how does this look for Monday's w/o-

Pushdown, 3 sets of 8 (do I go to failure since it's a warm-up?)

Bench, 4 sets of 5 (Again, failure on all sets and adjust weight set to set?)

Overhead Tri Ext, 3 sets of 8

Side Laterals, 2 sets of 10

OH DB Press, 2 sets of 20

Rear Lateral DB, 2 sets of 20

And what are the RI for these lifts? Does that change between Heavy sets and cooldown sets? Is there a set time the w/o should not go over?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'm afraid to comment !
> 
> Good luck Rock !


And what's that mean!  I figure this isn't much different than the push/pull routine I've been doing and when someone guarantees you to gain muscle and lose fat, you don't pass that up! LOL. Thanks for the good luck


----------



## atherjen (Sep 5, 2004)

:bounce: Gooo Rock!!! You wont be disappointed!  

are you still going to do some cardio and/or try sprinting again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Most definately Jen! I have to for work, need to up my endurance and cardiovascular system!  Besides, I like doing that as much as lifting so why stop


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2004)

Good to see you following SF's program 



Good luck Rock!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 5, 2004)

Rest times are, as I always push, "on you." On your main lift you'll be doing higher intensity lifting, so you may want extra time. On the accessory and cool-off lifts you may not feel as wiped and need less time to rest.

Your sample days looks great, variety is the key though. Always change things. Whether it's reps per set or the lift itself. The key to the routine's success is in the variety.

For your diet, I would consider two options:

1) Consider the last 2 hours of your day "pre-workout."
2) If you've got good self-control with binging, go ahead and take a couple hours post-workout and treat them as if they were pre-workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Yellow. I liked working with SF last time before I got hurt!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Rest times are, as I always push, "on you." On your main lift you'll be doing higher intensity lifting, so you may want extra time. On the accessory and cool-off lifts you may not feel as wiped and need less time to rest.
> 
> Your sample days looks great, variety is the key though. Always change things. Whether it's reps per set or the lift itself. The key to the routine's success is in the variety.
> 
> ...



Alright, I'll probably go with option 2 then. I'm out of my binging days now (except for one meal once a week ) And what about going to failure with this program. Should I hit failure or am I stopping just short?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And what's that mean!  I figure this isn't much different than the push/pull routine I've been doing and when someone guarantees you to gain muscle and lose fat, you don't pass that up! LOL. Thanks for the good luck


I agree with you  Rock , it is an offer too good to pass up   Who wouldn't jump at the chance to have someone personallly guarantee results and go to the effort to help work up a workout and diet and guide you through it !  And I sincerely wish you the best .  I would love to next May see a post where you are smiling from ear to ear holding a huge trophy from your comp  

 The comment about being afraid to comment comes from earlier this morning when I comented in MonStars New Journal and was asked to remove my comments. No biggie.  I'm not comparing you to Mike by the way .

Go Rock !


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Gary, that means alot. And nothing against Mike, but thank you for distinguishing that. I'll be happy just to go through with the Comp this year  Oh, and I'll never ask you to remove comments from my journal, LOL. As long as your not calling me an ugly lesbian. (Ahem, Britchick!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Adam- For the Bench, does it matter if I use DB's rather than regular bar?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 5, 2004)

Damn this is GREAT. It's so great to see that SF's program was put to use by someone right away. I am really looking forward to your results on this man. SF's advice will definitely lead you to great gains. Good luck.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Mike, I appreciate it. And feel free to chime in as I value your knowledge as well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Meals today-

Meal 1- 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 2- Half a burrito (went to some mexican restaurant, burrito was HUGE)

Meal 3- 40g protein, 7 fish caps

Meal 4- 4oz chicken breast, Cottage Cheese

Meal 5- 1 cup Protein Pudding, MMmmmmm....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 6, 2004)

First day of 9 weeks with SF! 

Started with 5 min of cardio to get the blood going.

Pushdown, 3 sets-
80x8/ 90x8/ 70x8

Bench, 4 sets-
215x5/ 225x5/ 225x5/ 235x3+2 (Had a spotter and the guy started helping me before I needed it  Can't complain though when someone's nice enough to help you out i guess)

Overhead Tri Ext, 3 sets-
60x8/ 70x8/ 70x6

Side Lateral, 2 sets-
25x10/ 25x10

OH DB Press, 2 sets-
30x20/ 30x22 (some guy started talking to me so it was a few minutes before I got back to the second set )

Pec Deck, 2 sets-
90x20/ 90x20

20 min Elliptical

Awesome W/O. I really liked it. I've never done high reps like that before, hurt like hell! And doing Tri's before Bench really helped warm-up my arms, I thought it would hurt my bench but it seems to have helped! The intensity was pretty high, I pushed myself as hard as I could go. I'd say it's one of the best w/o's i've had in a long time!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Adam- For the Bench, does it matter if I use DB's rather than regular bar?



Nope, not a lick. This routine is not geared for powerlifting, rather it's geared for an overall increase. A majority of the work is done at lower intensity levels, so in the realm of strength, you will certainly get stronger, but it isn't geared to increase 1RMs. Instead you'll notice that you're looking better (notice I didn't say losing weight) and you are doing 8 reps with a weight that once was difficult to use for 3 reps.

This routine won't make you lose weight, I should note. As your lean mass increases and your basal metabolism speeds up, you'll begin to look more trim, more athletic, but you'll in all likelihood be a bit heavier. (the whole muscle weighing more than fat debate)

God sessions so far, I'll be a more astute observer just as soon as the work week starts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2004)

Looks good so far Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey thanks for the feedback Adam! 

I've been w/out a computer for a few days, one at home DIED!!!  So I need to buy a new computer. SHOOT. I can only get on here at work now.

Thanks YM!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats this.. new journal, and I wasnt even invited?

Workouts lookin good man, and SF will be good guidance.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Yesterdays W/O Legs*

*Hypers, 4 sets-*
0x3/ 25x3/ 35x3/ 45x3

*Squat, 9 sets of 2-*
135x2/ 155x2/ 175x2/ 195x2/ 215x2/ 225x2/ 235x2/ 245x2/ *255x1 * (went down for second and never came back up )

*SLDL, 4 sets-*
245x5/ 255x5/ 255x5/* 255x5*

*Leg Press, 3 sets-*
540x7/ 590x7/ *600x6*

Leg Ext, 2 sets-
50x15/ 50x15

Sitting Calf, 2 sets-
90x19/ 90x19

Wow, I was going to do some cardio afterwards but I soon realised I don't think I need anything extra on leg day LOL. I was beat. Hurt my lower back with the SLDL, it kept locking up on me throughout the day. And I knew I could get that 2nd 255 on squat, but my mind just went. I'll have 265x2 next time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Today's W/O, Pull

*Pulldown, 6 sets-*
140x4/ 140x4/ 140x4/ 145x4/ 145x4/ *150x4*

*CG Pulley Row, 3 sets-*
130x5/ 130x5/ *140x5*

*Alt DB Curl, 3 sets-*
35x10/ 35x10/ 35x10

*Bent Row, 4 sets-*
195x4/ *205x4*/ 205x4/ 205x4

*Hammer Curl, 2 sets-*25x20/ 25x18

Good w/o. I'm feeling some pain in my arm again though. I'll try to work through and around it, see if I can get some massage and US therapy on it.

Went for a 2 mile run afterwards, pretty slow pace. Several PB's this w/o so that's good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats this.. new journal, and I wasnt even invited?
> 
> Workouts lookin good man, and SF will be good guidance.


Hey Jake, wondering when you'd wander in here. Thanks, and yeah, Adams great. Just 3 workouts but I feel I've had the best w/o's I've ever had, go figure! Now I just hope my arm hangs in there with me, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Alright, I am now bald! Lisa dyed my hair blonde when we went on vacation. So 3 days ago I decided to dye it back. It turned out reddish orange. So I tried again and it came out jet black. Very gothic, only think missing was a pentagram on my forehead. So I shaved all my hair off LOL! And it was finally kinda long again too


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow !  Look at all those PB's


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2004)

Strong workouts Rock!!     How long are they taking you?

Take care of that arm.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Gary! Thanks, I'm happy with the way things are going, just hope my arm keeps up with me.

Thanks YM! W/O's are taking about 45min to 1hour. I'm trying to take care of the arm


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

So this is where you've been hiding .  Workouts looking great Rock.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Very gothic, only think missing was a pentagram on my forehead.


LOL.  I spit my protein drink all over the keyboard when I read that  .


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 10, 2004)

*Leg Press, 3 sets-
540x7/ 590x7/ 600x6*

Looking good Rock.


Not sure what you're doing about your home PC, but I've seen great deals at TechBargains.com

http://www.techbargains.com/news_displayItem.cfm/34814

Dimension 3000 Desktop P4-2.8Ghz *$389*
Dimension 3000 P4-2.8Ghz Desktop Free 512MB DDR400/40GB, 48x CD, Ethernet, 6 months ISP, Word Perfect, XP Home, 2yr warranty $389 after $150 rebate, shipped free.


Just a thought. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

Take a day off?  How many days a week are you working out, and what days?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> So this is where you've been hiding .  Workouts looking great Rock.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> *Leg Press, 3 sets-
> 540x7/ 590x7/ 600x6*
> 
> Looking good Rock.
> ...


Thanks for the links buddy. I'll check them out. I don't know what I'll do yet, I'm kinda strapped right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Take a day off?  How many days a week are you working out, and what days?


Hey Jake. I'm doing 3 days on 1 off. Push/Legs/Pull. And kinda going by my work schedule too, like I may need to take the next 2 days off because of working 12 hour days. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

SF, Where are you man?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Today's W/O. Push-

*Overhead Tri Ext Cable, 3 sets-*
40x8/ 50x8/ 60x8

*Bench, 3 sets-*
225x6/ 225x5/ 205x7

*DB Overhead Tri Ext, 3 sets-*
65x8/ *70x8*/ 70x7

*Side Lateral Raise, 4 sets-*
*30x5*/ 30x5/ 30x5/ 30x5

*OH DB Press, 3 sets-*
45x12/ 45x10/ 35x12+2

*Pec Deck, 2 sets-*
*105x20*/ 105x20

Not a bad w/o. Tired though after working the night shift and then going in to w/o in the morning. I'm used to w/o when I wake up. Was a bit dissapointed with my bench but oh well. 

Went and ran sprints afterwards.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey thanks for the link  I never look at the front page


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2004)

Glad you could make it Petey!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2004)

Was supposed to go to the gym today and tomorrow but with Mids and working 12 hr shifts it's not going to happen  Plus my arm is hurting. I'm making an appointment for treatment next week. $85 for first appointment, $35 for each one after. Expensive but worth it if it helps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey SF, does it matter how much time is in between w/o's? Like if I do Push/Legs/Pull should I take 1 or 2 or 3 days off or is it a "feel" thing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey SF, does it matter how much time is in between w/o's? Like if I do Push/Legs/Pull should I take 1 or 2 or 3 days off or is it a "feel" thing?



I like to take a day off after each workout or do  - two on one off - (never three in row)


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 12, 2004)

I have two schools of thought on days off, but I only follow one myself.

1) Never workout more than 2 days in a row.
2) You workout Monday, you're sore Tuesday. That's 2 days. You multiply that by 2. You don't do that session again for 4 days. 

The second is a tough one. When I used it, it yielded good results, but I felt like I wasn't in the gym enough. Also, it gets a tad confusing because you have to track each particular day and the rest periods. Sometimes you'll end up doing 2 leg days before you ever get back Pull, or whatever.

Really, if after a day of rest you're not feeling 100% physically, there's no damage in another day off.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I like to take a day off after each workout or do  - two on one off - (never three in row)


Thanks YM! That's probably a good idea. I think I overtax my CNS when I'm doing 3 heavy days in a row!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I have two schools of thought on days off, but I only follow one myself.
> 
> 1) Never workout more than 2 days in a row.
> 2) You workout Monday, you're sore Tuesday. That's 2 days. You multiply that by 2. You don't do that session again for 4 days.
> ...


Hey Adam! Kinda goes along with what YM says, great. Thank you. So my splits can look kinda like- Push/Legs/Off/Pull/Push/Off/Legs/Pull... Making sure that I do take extra time however if I feel my body hasn't recovered yet (in my case meaning my joints).


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Here is my meal philosophy now. Please give me input in what everyone thinks. I've been eating fairly clean and lower carb for almost 2 years now. I don't think my body likes it very much, LOL. I'm so anal about macros and making sure I don't get any extra sugar or bad carbs I'm driving myself crazy now and hate most of the food I eat now.

My new plan consists of eating 3 regular meals a day and supplement with MRP and Protein shakes inbetween. But I'm not going to watch what my 3 reg meals are SO closely anymore. I'm going to eat moderately and not binge (I don't have a problem with that) but I'm not going to ruin the quality of my life any longer worrying and thinking about food and what I'm going to eat so much anymore. 

When it's 16 weeks to Competition, of course I'll pull in the reigns and change things, but 16 weeks is much better than 52 weeks. Does this make sense? I hope so


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Meals for Today-

Meal 1- 40g protein, 2 tbsp PB, 1 cup oats

Meal 2- Couscous, tomatoes, shrimp, feta cheese and some olive oil

Meal 3- 2 pieces of chicken and Cottage Cheese

Meal 4- 40g protein, 7 fish oil

Meal 5- 1 whole wheat bun, 1 slice cheese, tomatoe, 1 can of tuna, 2 tbsp Mayo

Meal 6- 40g protein, 2 tbsp PB


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

> 1) Never workout more than 2 days in a row.
> 2) You workout Monday, you're sore Tuesday. That's 2 days. You multiply that by 2. You don't do that session again for 4 days.


Damn SF, I didn't realize you were so fond of rest days. I have trained the past week straight I think without a rest day, and I am feeling better than ever. And having better training sessions than ever. I am thinking that maybe it has to do with your diet, sleep, and supplements as well? And obviously your workout style (how close to failure, how much volume).

BTW, rock, how's SF program working out for you so far?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Other than pain in my elbow and forearms it's going great! I've only had 4 w/o's so far with it but I'd say they are the best I've had! Need to get my arms worked out so I can do this full force!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Great to hear it rock, I am telling you SF is a great trainer, I think that he should do it as his career. Offers some of the best training advice I have ever read. Applied science, is a dangerous thing, lol. Look at the progress he's made since he came to IM.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Yeah Mike, I'm glad he's training me! I need some direction, LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Plus my arm is hurting. I'm making an appointment for treatment next week. $85 for first appointment, $35 for each one after. Expensive but worth it if it helps.


Sorry to hear about the arm Rock.  You know I can relate.  What kind of treatment is it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey thanks JD. It's a blend of treatments from massage and chiropratics to ultrasound and deep heat. It's a staging treatment. I hope it works, LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey thanks JD. It's a blend of treatments from massage and chiropratics to ultrasound and deep heat. It's a staging treatment. I hope it works, LOL


You sure you're not 40 -50 years old   You're falling apart man !


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2004)

I know Gary!! It sucks. I think most 60year olds are in better shape than me, LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Legs-*

*Warm-up, Squats-*
135x3/ 155x3/ 155x3

*Deads from Floor, 8 sets-*
135x2/ 225x2/ 255x2/ 275x2/ 295x2/ 315x2/ 335x2/ *345x2*

*Hack Squat, 6 sets-*
180x4/ 200x4/ 200x4/ *210x4*/ 210x4/ 210x4

*Lying Leg Curl, 2 sets-*
130x10/ 130x9

*Leg Ext, 2 sets-*
55x20/ 55x16

*Donkey Calf, 2 sets-*
140x20/ 140x16

Good W/O. I think I coulda used more weight with the deads, but I felt something kinda pop in my head and got an instant headache with the 345 LOL so I thought I shouldn't push it. Did them all w/o straps until the 345 and used straps for that. Getting it off the floor for the 1st rep was a bitch but the second rep was easier.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2004)

Today's Meals-

Meal 1, Pre w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 2, Post w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats, blueberries

Meal 3- Chicken breast on Whole wheat roll and slice of cheddar cheese

Meal 4- MRP (50g protein, 40g carbs, 10g EFA)

Meal 5- Couscous, tomatoes, feta cheese, shrimp

Meal 6- 40g protein, 2 tbsp PB


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Legs-*
> 
> *Warm-up, Squats-*
> 135x3/ 155x3/ 155x3
> ...


Hey check out the PB's  !!!!  Hey I had the instant headache thinghappen to me last week. Been having headaches evryday since then. But my sinuses have been bugging the shit out of me too. Who knows ?

Great job Rock !


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Gary! I get that thing in my head when I strain and don't breathe right. Sucks when the headache stays around for a week! Are you still having the headaches? If you are then IMO I'd see a doc.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary! I get that thing in my head when I strain and don't breathe right. Sucks when the headache stays around for a week! Are you still having the headaches? If you are then IMO I'd see a doc.


I'm sure my daily headaches are from sinus'.
But I do get the headches when I don't breath right when working out .


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice lifting Rock. 

The lifting is on a good track, how's the mirror? Do things seem to be going in the direction you're looking for so far?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey SF! The mirror seems to be doing pretty good. It's only been a week and it may be in my head but I feel that my upper body is already looking better and love handles are not as large, LOL. I'm actually eating more carbs than I'm used to (been low carb for a long time and I'm reintroducing my body to them) but since I've started these w/o's I'm starving in-between my meals. I'll have to get some pics here soon and put them up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

Here is a link to the Dr. I'm seeing on Wed.- http://www.rechargewellness.com/


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Rock!  Just wanted to stop by and say hi! Keep working hard


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 14, 2004)

Headache from working out?  Are you taking excerpts from my journal Rock?  Glad to see it's not just me (well not glad, but you know what I mean) and mine seemed to last for about a week too.  

You had just posted the fact that you sometimes got headaches from not breathing properly in my journal last week.  Hope you're feeling better.  My headaches really had me down for a while.  Tuff to give a 100% with a mind splitter.

Good luck.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Where are you....  Just sayin wassup man


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Rock!  Just wanted to stop by and say hi! Keep working hard


Hey, thanks for stopping in Jen! Miss talking to you


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> Headache from working out?  Are you taking excerpts from my journal Rock?  Glad to see it's not just me (well not glad, but you know what I mean) and mine seemed to last for about a week too.
> 
> You had just posted the fact that you sometimes got headaches from not breathing properly in my journal last week.  Hope you're feeling better.  My headaches really had me down for a while.  Tuff to give a 100% with a mind splitter.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks Wolf, actually my headache only lasted a few minutes. I know if I woulda done the next set though I'd have it for awhile. I'm glad your headache is gone though!   Now we need to get Gary taken care of LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where are you....  Just sayin wassup man


Hey buddy. How long till you hit the gym now? Should be anyday shouldn't it? I'm around, we should get the whoring thread up again, but I won't be back on here until Saturday.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Pull Day*

*CG Pulldown-*
150x4/ 150x4/ *160x4*/ 160x4/ 160x4/ 160x3

*Underhand BB Row-*
205x3/ 205x3/ 215x3/ 215x3/* 225x2*

Preacher DB Curl-
30x14/ 25x12

*CG Cable Row-*
*150x2*/ 140x2/ 150x2/ 150x1/ 140x2/ 140x2

Rope Cable Curl-
50x20/ 60x15

Good W/O, but i'd have to question my form on a few of the sets. May have been to heavy but it's all about the ego right?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice workout.  Judgement day is Monday.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck Jake! Are you going to start a new journal so we see how it goes? I've got my doc appointment tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Yea, new journal probably this weekend.  Still need to come up with a diet.. sigh.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout.  Judgement day is Monday.


Best of luck Jake.  Looking forward to your journal!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 15, 2004)

Hot Damn look at Rock go !!!!!!!  Nice job !!!!!  Wo's are looking incredible.  Anyother progress ? BF? Size?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Rock     Good Luck reaching your goals, glad that headache went away


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, new journal probably this weekend.  Still need to come up with a diet.. sigh.


I got one for ya 

Hey Dave


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

Some good workouts buddy  looks like your doin great


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Pull Day*
> 
> *CG Pulldown-*
> 150x4/ 150x4/ *160x4*/ 160x4/ 160x4/ 160x3
> ...



Nice Rows!!  

What did the doc say?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

good morning darlin


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I got one for ya
> 
> Hey Dave



Hey Riss.

Whats this mean?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Riss.
> 
> Whats this mean?


I got a diet plan for ya  Try mine if your game


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

I am bulking.  Well.. need to.  

If I ever need to get cut up, your the man to talk to though


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

Just doulbe all my eats then  you'll bulk clean


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Legs-*
> 
> *Warm-up, Squats-*
> 135x3/ 155x3/ 155x3
> ...


Nice deads Rock!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 17, 2004)

Awesome workouts. Seems to be some bold in there everytime.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hot Damn look at Rock go !!!!!!!  Nice job !!!!!  Wo's are looking incredible.  Anyother progress ? BF? Size?


Hey Gary! Thanks buddy. I feel I look a little more solid. I don't know BF or size right now. Bodyweight is up to 230 right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Rock     Good Luck reaching your goals, glad that headache went away


Hey there. Thanks for dropping in, I'm glad the headache went away to! Now if this fat would do the same thing...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Some good workouts buddy  looks like your doin great


Thanks Ris!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice Rows!!
> 
> What did the doc say?


Thanks YM! I'm going to post the whole Doc thing in a minute.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> good morning darlin


Hey there wifey  Long time no talk, thanks for dropping in. Always bring a smile


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice deads Rock!


Thanks JD, I was real happy with it. Now i'll be happier when it goes up next week


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Awesome workouts. Seems to be some bold in there everytime.


 Thanks Adam! Weights have really been going up for me lately!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Alright, did Push on Thursday-

*Pushdown-*
80x8/ 80x8/ 80x8

*Bench-*
205x5/ 225x5/ 235x5/ *240x5*

*Overhead Tri Ext Cable-*
80x4/ *85x4*/ 75x6/ 75x5/ 65x8

*Front Cable Raise-*
30x10/ 35x10/ *40x10*

*HS Military Press-*
100x20/ 90x17

*Side Lateral Raise-*
15x15/ 10x20

Good W/O, but my arms hurt the worst they've hurt in quite a long time


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Alright, the Doc visit!

He's doing US/Adjusting/ and Deep Tissue Massage on my arms (that massage hurts like HELL!!)  He claim going to him twice a week for 6 weeks and I'll be back to normal. We'll see, I'll give him that long. But that being said he said I can't stay on my current program. Need to go lighter weights and not go to failure during this time. So I'll probably switch back to Push/Pull, high volume for the next few weeks.  Still go heavy on legs and deads, moderate with everything else. Then when I'm good to go, I'm right back to my current w/o!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

twice a week for 6 weeks !! Sounds like a scam to me .   I bet if you just worked abs and legs for 6 weeks  you'd save that money and your arm would be better and so would your legs and abs !

But hey what do i know !    Just pulling your leg. I'd pull your arm but I don't want to hurt you .   Just make sure you do it like you say you will and none of this early testing stuff.

Good luck !


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> twice a week for 6 weeks !! Sounds like a scam to me .   I bet if you just worked abs and legs for 6 weeks  you'd save that money and your arm would be better and so would your legs and abs !
> 
> But hey what do i know !    Just pulling your leg. I'd pull your arm but I don't want to hurt you .   Just make sure you do it like you say you will and none of this early testing stuff.
> 
> Good luck !


So funny Gary!!! LOL. Actually it probably is a scam, but I need to at least try for a few and see if it does work you know. And the testing... as much as I get on JD, I know I'm no better so  you guys need to keep an eye on me LOL


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2004)

> Bench-
> 240x5


Damn, nice strength here! I didn't realize you were throwing around these kinds of numbers. Keep it up, bud.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Damn, nice strength here! I didn't realize you were throwing around these kinds of numbers. Keep it up, bud.



Nice increase Rock!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Mike and YM! Unfortunately I'm afraid I'm going to lose those increases here but we'll see. If I do I'll get back there soon enough


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2004)

Yep that is a great bench, specially after prefatiguing tris and then on your last set 
Ih and that avatar  I watched cradle of life on Fiday night


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Rock, I may have skipped over the post, but what did the doc say is wrong with your elbow?  Mine was bothering me for a while but it seems to have taken care of itself....for now.

Wish you the best man.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Sup David, havent talked to ya in a while.  Hope that all is well.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2004)

Seldom....


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Rock.  How's everything going?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Rocky....

Long time for me not coming by here, but you know my story and my time constraints....

Man, I am sorry that your elbow sucks now, but listen, as much as it sounds like a scam, man, if he can fix your problem, then you just do it and pray that it comes out right....
Once that's fixed, you'll be back to kicking ass as you always do...
I'll be by more often now that the hurricanes seem to be veering off somewhere else....
Be good.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Whew, I've been gone for a bit. Sick and w/out a computer. What a crappy combination  

Wolf- Hey man. It's just tendonitis in my elbow's but it's progressed to a chronic state. I've had this problem for close to 10 years now. Thanks for checking in.

Jake- what's up buddy? Glad your back with a new journal! Be careful, wanna keep you around this time! LOL

Tony- Thanks for dropping in. It seems the Doc is actually helping, and if that's the case I'll go back to P/RR/S hopefully. Everytime I do it though I get hurt LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Push a few days ago

Bench-
225x7/ 225x6/ 225x5

IDB-
70x8/ 70x7/ 70x5.5

Flye-
35x9

DB Press-
60x6/ 50x7/ 50x6

Cable Side Lateral-
40x10/ 45x7

Cable Kickback-
20x10/ 10x15

Overhead Tri-
60x8/ 70x8/ 70x7

Sitting Calf-
90x19/ 90x13/ 70x15

28min Elliptical Trainer


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Pull from a day or two ago

BB Row-
185x8/ 185x7/ 185x7

CG Pulldown-
140x7/ 140x7/ 140x6

CG Row-
130x6/ 120x7/ 120x7

Preacher Curl-
85x6/ 85x4/ 65x8

Incline Curl-
30x9/ 30x8

Hammer Curl- 
35x8/ 35x7

BB Shrug-
225x10/ 275x8

Reverse Pec Deck-
120x8/ 135x8/ 150x8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2004)

Workouts still looking good!   It doesn't look like you are hurt!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks YM, I'm doing better I think. I wanna try P/RR/S soon if that's the case!


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Rock, 
Glad to here your elbow's coming around.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Wolf, I plan on destroying it on Mon!


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 24, 2004)

It's good to have goals...


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Wolf, I plan on destroying it on Mon!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 25, 2004)

Rock, PM me when you get a chance....


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Wolf, I plan on destroying it on Mon!


Still got an elbow ? LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi, right back atcha Rock!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Rock 

How's everything?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Still got an elbow ? LOL


Actually yes, I'm as surprised as you!! LOL I tried very hard to implement my plan... Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi, right back atcha Rock!


Hey Ivy! Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Rock
> 
> How's everything?


Hey Jen, things are going well here. Ups and downs, the normal. How are you doing? How's Justin, I miss him around here. We still need to get together sometime soon so I can so how good you look in person and you can see how much weight I've put on LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Here is the link to my new journal (surprise ) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=767334#post767334


----------

